# Goat with diarrhea AGAIN



## TGreenhut (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok so last sunday I posted a topic on this because one of my three goats had diarrhea. You guys thought it was cocci so I treated them ALL for cocci/parasites for the proper 5 days. The diarrhea had completely cleared up for the weekend (treatment stopped on friday) but now it's monday and a DIFFERENT goat has diarrhea. On the last topic someone suggested it could be dietary (because the poop is dark green and "pudding-y"). So we thought the could have been caused by how on sunday they got into the horse food. But to my knoweldge they haven't gotten into _anything_ since. 

Background knowledge:
I feed them each one cup of purina goat chow each day, alfalfa hay, and they have access to our pasture all day.

The girls when they get diarrhea the have no other symptoms.

For the possible cocci I gave all of them sulfamethazine in pill form for cocci 5 days in a row, cleaned their water dishes, gave them fresh food, and cleaned/put down fresh shavings where they sleep. I also gave them vitamins/electrolytes in their water and used bleach in some areas to kill germs. 

I didn't do anything to treat the possible dietary problems because i thought the diarrhea had stopped.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 13, 2011)

Was the goat that has the poops now treated for cocci? 
Has a fecal been ran to check for worms?


----------



## poorboys (Jun 13, 2011)

If this is a goat that you did'nt treat with the other 3 she could have been exposed!! if you have a group that comes down with diarrhea and some don't. you have to treat them all. i have one now with it, but she has been in a stall by herself for 3 weeks, so i don't have to treat the whole herd. hope this helps.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 13, 2011)

We only worm/treat individual animals never the whole herd.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 13, 2011)

I had treated all my goats for cocci (including her)-- I only have three goats.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 13, 2011)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 13, 2011)

> Has a fecal been ran to check for worms?


That was my suggestion...if it hasn't been done, do it.


----------



## elevan (Jun 13, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> > Has a fecal been ran to check for worms?
> 
> 
> That was my suggestion...if it hasn't been done, do it.









You could be dealing with more than just cocci...

When my kids came down with cocci they also had tapeworms...

You need to run a fecal to find out what you're dealing with.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok I will try to get the fecal tested ASAP but the medication I treated them with said it would rid of almost all parasites.


----------



## elevan (Jun 13, 2011)

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> Ok I will try to get the fecal tested ASAP but the medication I treated them with said it would rid of almost all parasites.


There are 3 different categories of dewormers and then are are coccidistats.

No one medication will rid you of all parasites.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh ok that's interesting...


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 14, 2011)

As far as *I* know, sulfamethazine won't touch intestinal parasites....
Did the packaging from the vet say that?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 14, 2011)

Do you have any other wormers already at the farm?  

A fecal test can be very helpful figuring out what you are dealing with. Don't let it go to the point the goat is off feed and getting run down.  If that is the case I would just take a sample in and worm them, then see what the fecal test revealed. 

If you vet doesn't get back with you until the next day with the results, and the doe continues to scour and starts to look off I would start worming. 

liquid Safegaurd would be a good one to start with.  You can get a small bottle for $20.  It is given at the rate of 3x the label dosage and you can give it 3 days in a row.  

Ivermectin is a wormer that people are using that are milking and drinking the milk.  Some people drink the milk right away and some people are waiting a few days after worming.  Ivermectin does not treat tapeworms and in my opinion isn't always very helpful with heavy wormloads.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 14, 2011)

I already have a wormer I used with my chickens that can be used for goats so I will give them that. Their poop is now like dog poop, there's no more diarrhea, so maybe it was something they ate but I'm not sure what that would be. I will still worm them though.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 15, 2011)

Sure, just throw whatever you got at them w/out knowing what worms they might even have.  Wonderful.  It might even accidently work.


----------



## elevan (Jun 15, 2011)

Worming with the wrong type of dewormer will only result in:
1. the worms not being eliminated
2. creating resistance to dewormers within your herd
3. possibly the death of your animals because of 1.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok then I won't give them the wormer until I get them tested this weekend. Thats the soonest I can get it because of work. I thought I would follow 20kidsonhill advice on giving them what I have until I can manage getting their fecal tested. But if you guys suggest otherwise than I'll wait.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 15, 2011)

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> Ok then I won't give them the wormer until I get them tested this weekend. Thats the soonest I can get it because of work. I thought I would follow 20kidsonhill advice on giving them what I have until I can manage getting their fecal tested. But if you guys suggest otherwise than I'll wait.


Actually, I was just wondering if you did, what kind you had?  If your doe starts to look off and laying around, I would do something sooner for her.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, now, that's a horse of a different color.

If you can't run the fecal now, go ahead and deworm her (no sense letting her get worse....) and hope what you have will do it.  

I would still def. have the fecal ran.

Once you've given the dewormer, you may just get back a 'clean' fecal showing few worm eggs...at least then you'll know if the dewormer worked.

If you get results that still show a lot of eggs...you'll know it's NOT working.

I just prefer to know what I'm trying to kill and try to use the best thing I have for the job.

Here's some GOOD reading on parasites / dewormers / resistance issues.

http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/training/parasites.html


----------

